
Ask HN: Is there a hackable web browser? - bootcat
Is there a browser, that allows us to change DOM on the fly, without all the restrictions of chrome extensions ( even mozilla is doing web extensions ) like saving to hard disk, script injection, and being more developer friendly ?
======
smt88
Vivaldi might be your best bet: [https://vivaldi.com](https://vivaldi.com)

Interacting with disk isn't easy with Chrome, but using something like Styler
or GreaseMonkey (or whatever it's called now) lets you mess with a page
however you want.

The overhead of an extension is pretty small, once you actually build it and
set your browser to developer mode.

~~~
bootcat
does vivaldi, have a plugin framework, that help us interact and save dom
nodes ?

------
Someone
It doesn't seem to be actively developed, and may not work well out of the
box, but [https://www.uzbl.org/](https://www.uzbl.org/) may be an option, or
at least give some inspiration.

~~~
bootcat
Thank you for the reference. Seems promising, but let me use and see !

------
TheRoccoB
Electron?

~~~
bootcat
SO electron is again chrome. Doesn't it shield DOM and allow access only
through content scripts. SO isn't the same model available in Electron ?

